# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Acropolis [Washington, Great Canton, Kilpatrick, Michigan]

## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο "τα Ελληνικά Υπερωκεάνια 1907-1977", ο Α.Ι.Τζαμτζής περιγράφει τις προσπάθειες του Στ.Στεφανίδη να συνδέσει την Ελλάδα με την Αμερική με τα πλοία της "Ελληνοαμερικάνικης Ατμοπλοϊας" ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ. 
Τα είχαν χαρακτηρίσει "πλωτά ράκη" και μάλιστα το ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ χρειάστηκε 45 μέρες για να ολοκληρώσει το ένα και μοναδικό ταξίδι του. 
Ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο, βρήκα οτι η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη αναφέρεται στις ξένες πηγές ως "American Black Sea Line", σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση "Γραμμές Αμερικής-Μαύρης Θάλασσας".  
Η American Black Sea Line φαίνεται πως είχε δύο πλοία. Το ένα ήταν πραγματικά το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ένα φορτηγοποστάλι του 1891 που είχε μετατραπεί σε οπλιταγωγό του Αμερικάνικου στρατού. Περισσότερα για το παρελθόν του εδώ. 
Για τα ταξίδια του ως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ βρήκα τα παρακάτω: 



> In 1920 she was sold to the American Black Sea Line, renamed Acropolis, rebuilt to 5,083 tons, two funnels and fitted out with accommodation for 250-cabin and 600-3rd class passengers. She commenced her first voyage between New York, Piraeus and Constantinople on 14/4/1921 and her eighth and last on 7/9/1922 when she sailed from New York for Piraeus, Constantinople, Patras and New York (arr.7/9/1922). Πηγή: North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3.



Ότι η American Black Sea Line ήταν η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη και όχι κάποια άλλη μας το επιβεβαιώνει το παρακάτω :



> In 1920 the ship was sold by the government to Stephen Stephenides who renamed it Acropolis and operated it under the flag of the American Black Sea Line. It made eight round trip voyages for the company between Greece and New York during 1921, 1922 and early 1923.
> Πηγή



Εκτός της Κωνσταντινούπολης και του Πειραιά το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ προσέγγιζε και αλλού για αυτό και έκανε ένα μήνα να φτάσει στην Αμερική: 



> The American Black Sea Line ship ACROPOLIS often made calls at Piraeus, Smyrna, and Patras as well as Constantinople, so a month wouldn't be unusual.
> Πηγή


Ο Ι.Τζαμτζής αναφέρει πως το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ πρακτόρευε κάποιος Μπούρας. Όταν η American Black Sea Line καταρρέει, το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ πωλείται στην Booras SS Co. και συνεχίζει το 1923 κάνοντας δύο ταξίδια μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης-Πειραιά-Νέας Υόρκης μετονομασμένο σε WASHINGTON.  



> In 1923 she was sold to the American owned Booras Steamship Co who renamed her "Washington". She commenced the first of two voyages on 1/5/1923 when she left New York for Piraeus and Constantinople, and the last on 7/7/1923 when she sailed from New York for Piraeus, Constantinople (dep.6/8/1923) and New York (arr.30/8/1923). Later the same year she was sold to T.C.Phelps, New York who renamed her "Great Canton" and scrapped her the following year in Italy.
> Πηγή: North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3,p.1087, vol.4,p.1563


Για την εταιρεία του Μπούρα βρήκα ακόμη:


> …carried immigrants, primarily Russian and Armenian, from Constantinople (now Istanbul) to New York City on July 1, 1923. The ship was at one time known as the Acropolis (or Akropolis), registered to the Booras Brothers, who went bankrupt when they arrived in New York.
> Πηγή


Αν και απ’ότι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχουν πολλά στοιχεία για τη σύντομη δράση της:




> There is apparently very little knowledge of the Booras SS Co, as they only owned the one passenger vessel for a short time. It is believed that the actual owner was an American citizen of Greek origin named Antoniades.



Το πιο εντυπωσιακό που βρήκα ήταν η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, που το δείχνει έτσι όπως το μετασκεύασε ο Στεφανίδης με δύο φουγάρα για να εντυπωσιάζει τους επιβάτες… 
Βέβαια πρόκειται για μοντάζ μιας και το πλοίο φέρει ακόμη τις σημαίες και θυρεούς του αμερικάνικου στρατού, του οποίου ήταν οπλιταγωγό. 
Acropolis 1.jpg 
Πηγή: http://mss3.libraries.rutgers.edu/dlr/TMP/rutgers-lib_10785-DS3.jpeg 
Αυτά λοιπόν για το πλοίο που ως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και WASHINGTON μετέφερε το 1921-23 Έλληνες και άλλους μετανάστες στη τότε γη της επαγγελίας...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο βιβλίο "τα Ελληνικά Υπερωκεάνια 1907-1977", ο Α.Ι.Τζαμτζής περιγράφει τις προσπάθειες του Στ.Στεφανίδη να συνδέσει την Ελλάδα με την Αμερική με τα πλοία της "Ελληνοαμερικάνικης Ατμοπλοϊας" ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ. 
> Αυτά λοιπόν για το πλοίο που ως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και WASHINGTON μετέφερε το 1921-23 Έλληνες και άλλους μετανάστες στη τότε γη της επαγγελίας...


_Ellinis_ *This is a great research*. _Bravo!_  I am printing it and taking it with me to ... Salt Lake City, UT where I am flying in an hour. I will be spending a lot of that at the Mormon Genealogical Library looking for rare photos of Greek Ocean Liners!!!!

I had little knowledge of this Line although I have been collecting such info for 35 years.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο βιβλίο "τα Ελληνικά Υπερωκεάνια 1907-1977", ο Α.Ι.Τζαμτζής περιγράφει τις προσπάθειες του Στ.Στεφανίδη να συνδέσει την Ελλάδα με την Αμερική με τα πλοία της "Ελληνοαμερικάνικης Ατμοπλοϊας" ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ.
> 
> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο, βρήκα οτι η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη αναφέρεται στις ξένες πηγές ως "American Black Sea Line", σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση "Γραμμές Αμερικής-Μαύρης Θάλασσας". 
> 
> Η American Black Sea Line φαίνεται πως είχε δύο πλοία. Το ένα ήταν πραγματικά το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ένα φορτηγοποστάλι του 1891 που είχε μετατραπεί σε οπλιταγωγό του Αμερικάνικου στρατού. Περισσότερα για το παρελθόν του εδώ.
> 
> Για τα ταξίδια του ως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ βρήκα τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Ότι η American Black Sea Line ήταν η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη και όχι κάποια άλλη μας το επιβεβαιώνει το παρακάτω :
> ...



I am writing from Salt Lake City, Utah where I came for a scientific meeeting. This afternoon I visited the "Family History Library" of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (otherwise known as the Mormons). This Genealogical Library has the absolutely best collection of books and information about immigration to the USA, the ocean liners used, arrival of passengers, names, etc.

I can add with confidence the following things about _Acropolis,_ the ship that was so well researched by _Ellinis_ the other day.

From the _Morton Allan Directory of European Passenger Steamship Arrivals_ (Genealogical Publishing Co, Baltimore, 1987) I found out that this ship belonged to the company _American Near East and Black Sea Lines_. However, _Acropolis_ is listed as having arrived in New york _only four times_ in 1922 and none in 1921 or 1923. In 1922, she arrived on January 24, April 10, July 7 and September 1. Since at her speed she would have needed approximately two months for one complete Atlantic crossing and return, I find it impossible that she had more than these four runs in 1922. Besides, Allan's lists come from the official New York port records that listed every ship that arrived.  An interesting point here is that the ship is listed as doing the route Levant-Black Sea-New York. Thus. it may have served ports as north as Odessa.

_Ellinis_ has described very nicely the transfer of this ship to the Booras Company and her name change to _Washington_. Indeed, in Alllan's book above she is listed under _Booras Line_ and is shown as having arrived in New York only once on July 1, 1923. In the same trip she stopped also in Boston.

No other information is given by this book.

Concerning her sale to T.C. Phelps of New York, the same book lists a _Phelps Brothers Line_ that was serving Trieste-Patras-Naples-New York. They offered service with two ships, *Martha Washington* and *President Wilson*, both well known ocean liners of the _Cosulich Lines_ of Trieste... I am sure that the two Washingtons were not the same ship

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική παρουσίαση του θέματος.
Ellinis και Nicholas Pepas, σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Nick, this is very interesting... did you had the chance to check the ownership of *Philadelphia*? Just to be sure that Stephanides was not behind this company.




> However, _Acropolis_ is listed as having arrived in New york _only four times_ in 1922 and none in 1921 or 1923. In 1922, she arrived on January 24, April 10, July 7 and September 1.


In 1923, she was already renamed _Washington_, so this is why it is not mentioned.




> Concerning her sale to T.C. Phelps of New York, the same book lists a _Phelps Brothers Line_ that was serving Trieste-Patras-Naples-New York.


Hmm... another liner stopping at Greece? What was her name under Phelphs ownership? 
I ask because when she was sold in 1923 she was renamed GREAT CANTON and miramar mentions "US & China SS Co" as her owners. Maybe this was another resale after a stint with Phelps?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hmm... another liner stopping at Greece. What was her name under Phelphs ownership?  I ask because when she was sold in 1923 she was renamed GREAT CANTON and miramar mentions "US & China SS Co" as her owners. Maybe this was another resale after a stint with Phelps?



After the sale to Phelps, *Washington* (i.e., *Acropolis*) is not mentioned again as having arrived to New York.

----------


## Ellinis

Λοιπόν δεν ξέρω αν η ιστοσελίδα theshipslist.com μας παρακολουθεί αλλά πρόσφατα ανέβασε δύο καινούριες σελίδες. Μια για την American Black Sea Line και μια για τη Booras SS Co. ! 
Μάλιστα στην Αmerican Black Sea παρουσιάζουν και τα σινιάλα της. Η μόνη διαφοροποίηση απ'όσα γράψαμε εδώ είναι οτι ο Στεφανίδης ναύλωσε το NEW YORK από την Irish-American Line και δεν το αγόρασε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Λοιπόν δεν ξέρω αν η ιστοσελίδα theshipslist.com μας παρακολουθεί αλλά πρόσφατα ανέβασε δύο καινούριες σελίδες. Μια για την American Black Sea Line και μια για τη Booras SS Co. ! 
> Μάλιστα στην Αmerican Black Sea παρουσιάζουν και τα σινιάλα της. Η μόνη διαφοροποίηση απ'όσα γράψαμε εδώ είναι οτι ο Στεφανίδης ναύλωσε το NEW YORK από την Irish-American Line και δεν το αγόρασε.


Api0ano!!!!  Fainetai oti oi kyrioi autoi diabazoun thn selida mas...  To anebasma tous egine stis 15 Febrouariou, thn hmera pou dhmosieuses to diko sou!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> An interesting point here is that the ship is listed as doing the route Levant-Black Sea-New York. Thus. it may have served ports as north as Odessa.



Nicholas, in regard to your comment, I found from the e-archives of Ellis Island that _Akropolis_' itinerary was: (Constantza-Varna)-Constantinople-Piraeus-(Patras)-(Palermo)-(Gibraltar)-New York. In brackets are ports that in some voyages were omitted. 




> However, _Acropolis_ is listed as having arrived in New york _only four times_ in 1922 and none in 1921 or 1923. In 1922, she arrived on January 24, April 10, July 7 and September 1.



Also, after some more researching in the same archives, I concluded that:
_Akropolis_ did 3 voyages in 1921, 4 in 1922 and 1 in 1923. Plus 2 more in 1923 under the name _Washington_. In her last voyage as _Washington_ she also called at the Azores.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο βιβλίο "τα Ελληνικά Υπερωκεάνια 1907-1977", ο Α.Ι.Τζαμτζής περιγράφει τις προσπάθειες του Στ.Στεφανίδη να συνδέσει την Ελλάδα με την Αμερική με τα πλοία της "Ελληνοαμερικάνικης Ατμοπλοϊας" ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ. 
> Ψάχνοντας στο διαδύκτιο, βρήκα οτι η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη αναφέρεται στις ξένες πηγές ως "American Black Sea Line", σε ελεύθερη μετάφραση "Γραμμές Αμερικής-Μαύρης Θάλασσας".  
> Η American Black Sea Line φαίνεται πως είχε δύο πλοία. Το ένα ήταν πραγματικά το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, ένα φορτηγοποστάλι του 1891 που είχε μετατραπεί σε οπλιταγωγό του Αμερικάνικου στρατού. Περισσότερα για το παρελθόν του εδώ. 
> Για τα ταξίδια του ως ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ βρήκα τα παρακάτω: Ότι η American Black Sea Line ήταν η εταιρεία του Στεφανίδη και όχι κάποια άλλη μας το επιβεβαιώνει το παρακάτω :
> Εκτός της Κωνσταντινούπολης και του Πειραιά το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ προσέγγιζε και αλλού για αυτό και έκανε ένα μήνα να φτάσει στην Αμερική: 
> 
> Ο Ι.Τζαμτζής αναφέρει πως το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ πρακτόρευε κάποιος Μπούρας. Όταν η American Black Sea Line καταρρέει, το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ πωλείται στην Booras SS Co. και συνεχίζει το 1923 κάνοντας δύο ταξίδια μεταξύ Κωνσταντινούπολης-Πειραιά-Νέας Υόρκης μετονομασμένο σε WASHINGTON.  
> Το πιο εντυπωσιακό που βρήκα ήταν η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, που το δείχνει έτσι όπως το μετασκεύασε ο Στεφανίδης με δύο φουγάρα για να εντυπωσιάζει τους επιβάτες… 
> Βέβαια πρόκειται για μοντάζ μιας και το πλοίο φέρει ακόμη τις σημαίες και θυρεούς του αμερικάνικου στρατού, του οποίου ήταν οπλιταγωγό. Acropolis 1.jpg 
> ...


While searching my files this evening I found this rare postcard which I post with many thanks and special dedication to Aris (_ellinis_). If it were not for his warm welcome about 45 days ago, I would not have stayed in this Forum and I would have lost so much...

Interior of Stefanides' *Acropolis* in 1921! 

Acropolis1921.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ και με το λογότυπο της εταιρείας! Αυτό πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο υλικό!
To σαλόνι του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ λοιπόν… σκοτεινό και λιτό. Σκεφτείτε πως θα ήταν οι χώροι που βρισκόντουσαν οι μετανάστες της 3ης θέσης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καρτ ποστάλ και με το λογότυπο της εταιρείας! Αυτό πρέπει να είναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο υλικό!
> To σαλόνι του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ λοιπόν… σκοτεινό και λιτό. Σκεφτείτε πως θα ήταν οι χώροι που βρισκόντουσαν οι μετανάστες της 3ης θέσης.


I am very optimistic. I had the opposite view. Nice interior, not like Tzamtzis presented her...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> From the _Morton Allan Directory of European Passenger Steamship Arrivals_ (Genealogical Publishing Co, Baltimore, 1987) I found out that this ship belonged to the company _American Near East and Black Sea Lines_. However, _Acropolis_ is listed as having arrived in New york _only four times_ in 1922 and none in 1921 or 1923. In 1922, she arrived on January 24, April 10, July 7 and September 1. Since at her speed she would have needed approximately two months for one complete Atlantic crossing and return, I find it impossible that she had more than these four runs in 1922. Besides, Allan's lists come from the official New York port records that listed every ship that arrived.  An interesting point here is that the ship is listed as doing the route Levant-Black Sea-New York. Thus. it may have served ports as north as Odessa.


I have discovered now a Greek ad of this Line and the ship _Acropolis_ from April 22, 1921. As said before she was going from Piraeus to Black Sea (Odessa) intermediate stops in Constantinople, Varna and Costanza.

The owner/agent was Stephanides/Benas

19210422 Akropolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, in regard to your comment, I found from the e-archives of Ellis Island that _Akropolis_' itinerary was: (Constantza-Varna)-Constantinople-Piraeus-(Patras)-(Palermo)-(Gibraltar)-New York. In brackets are ports that in some voyages were omitted. 
> 
> 
> Also, after some more researching in the same archives, I concluded that:
> _Akropolis_ did 3 voyages in 1921, 4 in 1922 and 1 in 1923. Plus 2 more in 1923 under the name _Washington_. In her last voyage as _Washington_ she also called at the Azores.


Ελα φιλε Αρη

Πασχαλινο δωρο...  Το *Washington* στις 29 Μαιου, 1923... Eδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...41&postcount=1 γραψαμε και για την Ατμοπλοια Μπουρα αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα!
Νικος

19230529 Washington.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........
> 
> From the _Morton Allan Directory of European Passenger Steamship Arrivals_ (Genealogical Publishing Co, Baltimore, 1987) I found out that this ship belonged to the company _American Near East and Black Sea Lines_. However, _Acropolis_ is listed as having arrived in New York _only four times_ in 1922 and none in 1921 or 1923. In 1922, she arrived on January 24, April 10, July 7 and September 1. Since at her speed she would have needed approximately two months for one complete Atlantic crossing and return, I find it impossible that she had more than these four runs in 1922.


*Ακροπολις* της _American Near East and Black Sea Lines_ στις 14 Σεπτεμβριου 1922

19220911 Akropolis oceanliner.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια καταχώρηση από το 1922 μας δείνει δυοενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το υπερωκεάνειο ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ. Ένα οτι διατήρησε την Αμερικανική σημαία και δεύτερον οτι είχε Ελληνικό πλήρωμα. 

akropolis 22.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Με αφορμή το τελευταίο δημοσίευμα του φίλου ¶ρη , κοίταξα απο την αρχή το θέμα.
Έτσι από μία αναφορά του ιδίου οδηγήθηκα στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/blacksea.htm όπου εκεί αναφέρεται : Acropolis *Built* 1890. Built by Harland & Wolff, Belfast | ex- Michigan built for Atlantic Transport Line, ex- Kilpatrick 1898, 1921 purchased from the US Government rebuilt second funnel added, 1923 sold to Booras Steamship Co. renamed Washington, 1924 sold to United States & China SS Co. (T. C. Phelps) renamed Great Canton, 1924 scrapped in Italy.

Έψαξα λοιπόν και βρήκα αυτό το πλοίο με το όνομα *KILPATRICK* και το οποίο πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτό που κατόπιν έγινε ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atrick-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...atrick-02.html

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό είναι τοξότη, ως οπλιταγωγό του αμερικανικού στρατού. Υπάρχουν και άλλες φωτογραφίες και περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το ιστορικό του εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Washington* στις 29 Μαιου, 1923... 19230529 Washington.jpg


Όπως έχουμε γράψει τo AKΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ το 1923 άλλαξε το όνομα του και πέρασε στην πλοιοκτησία της Booras Steamship Co., η οποία στον Ελληνικό τύπο διαφημιζόταν ως _Υπερωκεάνειος Αμερικανική Ατμοπλοϊκή Εταιρεία "Μπούρας"_.

washington 5-23.jpg
Από το αρχείο του Αντ.Χιμάρα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τρια ακομη αποκομματα απο την Ελευθερια με ανακοινωσεις της *Ατμοπλοιας Μπουρα* απο τις 3 και 30 Μαιου και 13 Ιουλιου 1923! 

19230503 Booras.jpg
19230713 Booras.jpg
192300530 Booras.jpg

Και τα τρια παρουσιαζουν το γνωστο μας *Washington* (πρωην *Ακροπολις*) αλλα το πρωτο αναφερει και το υπερωκεανειο  *Roosevelt* που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πιο ειναι και πως περασε στα χερια της εταιρειας Μπουρα.

Για το  *Washington* (πρωην Α*κροπολις*) εχουν γραφει πολλα αλλα το αρθρο παρα κατω ειναι συγκινητικο

Los Angeles Times 

http://articles.latimes.com/1998/jul/04/news/mn-614/3




> *Racing to America
> Would-Be Immigrants Steamed Toward 1 Goal: N.Y*.
> WILLIAM C. REMPEL | TIMES STAFF WRITER
> 
> Battling through that North Atlantic storm, the *Washington* was a ship of less desirables, filled with that mob from Europe, its entire passenger manifest subject to the strictest quotas. If another, larger ship was counted first, those quotas could fill before a single Washington passenger got to the head of the immigration line.
> 
> Stubbornly, Capt. Bacoyanis steered a course, weather be damned, to reach the waters off Coney Island by the eve of the quota year. Otherwise, his first command could be his last.
> 
> The Booras Brothers Navigation Co. was a one-ship enterprise. The _Washington_ cost $28,000 at a marshal's sale, and this, its first voyage under new ownership, would at best break even. If too many of its passengers were rejected by the Immigration Service, the company could not afford the cost of returning them.
> ...


Για το πλοιο ξερουμε πολλα και, οπως αναφερθηκε προηγουμενως αυτη η ιστοσελιδα εχει περισσοτερα. Ηταν βεβαια το  *Michigan* που φτιαχτηκε το 1890

Michigan.jpg

http://www.atlantictransportline.us/...09Michigan.htm




> *Michigan*
> Tonnage: 3,722 Length: 370.8Ά, Beam: 44.2Ά, Builder: Harland & Wolff, Belfast, Launch date: April 19, 1890, Maiden Voyage: November 15, 1891, Destruction: Broken up in Italy, 1924, Operated by A.T.L.: 1890-1896, AKA: Kilpatrick, Acropolis, Washington, Great Canton, Notes: Single screw, triple expansion engines, 11 knots. Sisters: Mississippi.



Miramar



> IDNo:     1098117     Year:     1890
> Name:     MICHIGAN     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     19.4.90
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     21.6.90
> Tons:     3722     Link:     1600
> DWT:         Yard No:     227
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     113.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     13.5     Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...


Kilpatrick στο Tamico η Vera Cruz στον πολεμο Αμερικης και Μεξικου

Kilpatrick3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καταχώριση του Ιούλιου του 1921 για αναχώρηση του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ από την Πάτρα.
Κοιτάζοντας τα σχετικά αποκόματα του 1921 και του 1922 βλέπω οτι τον πρώτο χρόνο η εταιρία εμφανίζεται ως "American Black Sea Line" και το 
"Near East" μπαίνει στον τίτλο της το 1922.

acrop1921.jpg
αρχ.Α.Χιμάρας

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ακροπολις* της _American Near East and Black Sea Lines_ στις 14 Σεπτεμβριου 1922

19220914 Amer Black Sea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mια καταχώρηση από το 1922 μας δείνει δυοενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το υπερωκεάνειο ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ. Ένα οτι διατήρησε την Αμερικανική σημαία και δεύτερον οτι είχε Ελληνικό πλήρωμα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115924


Αναλογη ανακοινωση του *Ακροπολις* στο Εμπρος της 6ης Μαιου 1921. Και ο δευτερος πρακτωρ ηταν ο Μπενας

19210506 Acropolis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία φωτo του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ όταν ταξίδευε ως αμερικάνικο οπλιταγωγό
kilpatrick.jpg
πηγή

Και παρακάτω η είδηση της αγοράς του πλοίου τον Μάρτιο του 1921 και μια περιγραφή από την εφημερίδα Σημαία με αφορμή την πρώτη του άφιξη στον Πειραιά. Από αυτή μαθαίνουμε πως το πλοίο είχε ελληνικό πλήρωμα με εξαίρεση των αμερικάνο πλοίαρχο.

acrpols 3-21.jpg acropolis - simaia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για να δουμε και ορισμενες καταχωσησεις που μαζεψα την χρονια που το ναυτιλια ηταν κλειστο.

Το *Ακροπολις* στις 21 Ιουνιου 1919 απο το _Φως_ των Πατρων.
19190621 Acropolis Fos.jpg

Και εδω στις 3 Σεπτεμβριου 1921 απο τον _Νεολογο_.
19210903 Acropolis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις ακόμη φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως αμερικάνικο οπλιταγωγό.
Αλλού σε καλή κατάσταση...
canvas.jpg
πηγή

...αλλού παραμελημένο...
kilpatrick.jpg
πηγή

...και μια του 1919 με καμουφλάζ
kilpatrick19.jpg
πηγή

Και μια καταχώρηση του 1923 της Ατμοπλοΐας Μπούρα, στο πρώτο του ταξίδι με το όνομα WASHINGTON.
washington 23.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*WASHINGTON* of the Booras Line
18/7/1923 Εφημεριδα _Νεα Ημερα.
_

19230718 Ουασιγκτων Νεα Ημερα.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Περιγραφή από ένα ταξίδι του ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ που περιελάμβανε απεργία του πληρώματος, εγκατάλειψη από τον Πλοίαρχο και καύση της ξύλινης επένδυσης του σκάφους ως καύσιμη ύλη...



> Perhaps one of the worst case scenarios occurred to the Armenian and Greek refugees of the passenger vessel S.S. Acropolis. The ship left Piraeus on November 2, 1922, for the island of Syros. After making port it proceeded for Patras and arrived there on November 10. At Patras two hundred refugees from Constantinople were urged to board. Horace Stiles, the US Consul in Patras, warned the Greek authorities that the immigration quota pertaining to Armenians and Greeks for that year had already expired. The ship spent thirty-four days docked in Patras due to a crew strike and lack of provisions for the journey. Finally, on December 13, the ship set out for Valletta, Malta with seventy of the refugees on board, in addition to three hundred first- and second-class passengers. The fuel was entirely consumed during the journey to Malta and the crew started to burn wood from the ship itself for additional fuel. The Acropolis reached Malta on December 18 and stocked up on coal and provisions. While there the ship’s captain deserted and the ship’s crew continued the journey to New York, making two more mandatory stops for fuel in Algiers and the Azores. During this journey, two babies were born on board.


_πηγή_ από την οποία και το παρακάτω σκίτσο

The Acropolis ship image.PNG

----------

